# MSGT Mike Maltz



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 23, 2017)

RIP


----------



## Grunt (Mar 23, 2017)

Rest In Peace, Warrior and thank you for your service and sacrifice!


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 26, 2017)

@MSgtdominick32 Just so you're tracking, this thread will remain open for anything you'd like to add and as a reminder of MSgt Maltz's sacrifice. 

Hooyah.


----------



## CDG (Mar 30, 2017)

RIP, MSgt Maltz.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 30, 2017)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## arch_angel (May 6, 2017)

RIP warrior. I didn't know Mike personally, but I have met a few of his friends and family. The past two years I even participated in the 'DEA Maltz Challenege' which is a break-off dedicated to Mike. Apparently he was a really tough dude.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 6, 2017)

RIP Warrior


----------



## Viper1 (May 6, 2017)

Rest in Peace Msgt Maltz.


----------



## RackMaster (May 6, 2017)

RIP.


----------



## Dame (May 6, 2017)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Topkick (May 7, 2017)

RIP


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 9, 2018)

So today, like the last 7 consecutive years, I headed up the Maltz Challenge. This was the 4th consecutive year at the 351st Battlefield Airmen Training Squadron.

We had more than 200 athletes from organizations ranging from the maintenance squadron to scientists from Sandia Labs to DEA and FBI agents.

Rest In Peace, MSgt Maltz. We have the watch and we told your story today. You’re not forgotten.

Hooyah.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 9, 2018)

@amlove21 - I took the time to Google the Master Sgt. and the Challenge.
Thank you for sharing the pics.


----------



## 256 (Mar 9, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @amlove21 - I took the time to Google the Master Sgt. and the Challenge.
> Thank you for sharing the pics.


 
I did the same.


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 9, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @amlove21 - I took the time to Google the Master Sgt. and the Challenge.
> Thank you for sharing the pics.





256 said:


> I did the same.


I stressed that to the students today. 

Buy a shirt, do the event- those are things we do so that someone asks us about the reason _why _we did the event. The important part was that we keep Mike alive by telling his story.


----------



## MSgtdominick32 (Jan 13, 2019)

Guys just wanted to say thank you.  I know I haven’t posted in a while but myself and the family were really thinking about uncle Michael today all day long reminiscing figured I would post a thank you to see that this thread is still here alive even though I started it up so many years ago. The fact that you guys automatically are posting this and supporting us at the Maltz challenge to support his name year after year. It’s really amazing. Myself and my family can’t thank you enough. God bless !!


----------

